# Setting up a Stagemaster pedalboard



## monty

Hey all.
Love the case, about to start cutting. After cutting the material, do you guys velcro the pedals or just let the pointy things hold them in?
Also, any probs with putting a wah in there?
Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Most definitely velcro. The pressure from the eggshell foam might hold a light pedal in transit, but a heavier pedal is going to shift. Never had a problem getting a Morley in to the one I owned.


----------



## monty

Thanks i, thats what I figured.
The guy at L&M said it wasnt needed but I didnt really feel comfortable with that.


----------



## hollowbody

Yeah, velcro all the way. Less likely to come detached and go flying around, possibly damaging your pedals, or at the very least, knocking knobs out of place so you have to reset all your pedals.


----------



## Stevo

Here is another idea too. Buy a piece of cheap carpet and cut it to the shape of your pedalboard. You can velcro your pedals to that. In addition, you can cut small holes in the carpet where your pedals' power jacks are and run all your power cables under the carpet. I guess you could do this with the 1/4" cables as well, but even with just the power cables underneath it keeps your pedalboard nice and neat.


----------



## monty

Thanks for the ideas/suggestions guys.
Just bought some velcro- time to figure out how I want it all set up :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Blueskidd96

*Where*

Where could i find a stagemaster? is the company still in business? because I cant find a website or anyplace that sells them.


----------



## Guest

Blueskidd96 said:


> Where could i find a stagemaster? is the company still in business? because I cant find a website or anyplace that sells them.


L&M is a Stagemaster reseller.


----------



## monty

Yeah, thats the only place I have seen them.
Nothing at all online.


----------



## Chito

I have one and I've never used velcro or anything to hold the pedals. The eggshell foam holds the pedals in place. Yeah it does move around but not enough to cause any problems. I just rearrange it a bit when I get to where I am playing. Here's a photo. I know, it's not the best looking with all the wires showing all over. But it works for me.  I've actually replaced this with a smaller board as even with just those things you see, it's gotten to over 30lbs.


----------

